# Bikepark Winterberg Thread



## Stoertebiker (27. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich dachte mir, da jeder noch so kleine Bikepark nen eigenen Threads hat in dem regelmäßig geschrieben wird wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll auch einen für Winterberg zu erstellen.
Wo man halt news über den Park reinschreiben kann oder spontan schauen kann wer so am nächsten Wochenende da ist.
Ich weiß das es schon einige Threads mit der Überschrift bikepark Winterberg gibt.
Aber keiner von denen wird regelmäßig genutzt.

Auf der Homepage hab ich gelesen das die Saisoneröffnung auf Ende April verschoben worden ist. 
Hat vielleicht irgendwer Informationen darüber welche Strecken umverlegt oder neu gestaltet wurden?

LG Störte


----------



## moa_arc (3. April 2015)

Hier ist die offizielle Ankündigung zum Saisonstart am 1. Mai: https://www.facebook.com/bikeparkwinterberg/posts/10153699640433066:0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland-Guide (16. April 2015)

Und heute morgen kam es schon auf vielen lokalen Sendern bei uns:
Hier z.B. ein Pressebericht...

http://www.radiosauerland.de/sauerl...n/archive/2015/04/16/article/-6ed74429c2.html


----------



## Stoertebiker (9. Mai 2015)

Hat jetzt schon wer was vom Trailpark gehört?
Also ob der schon eröffnet ist ...
Und wie siehts mit den Northshore Elementen im Park aus?
Sind die jetzt wohl nächstes Wochenende fertig?
Sollten ja Mitte Mai fertig gestellt werden ...


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (22. Mai 2015)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Hat jetzt schon wer was vom Trailpark gehört?
> Also ob der schon eröffnet ist ...
> Und wie siehts mit den Northshore Elementen im Park aus?
> Sind die jetzt wohl nächstes Wochenende fertig?
> Sollten ja Mitte Mai fertig gestellt werden ...



Eröffnung nun 6.6.2015


----------



## Stoertebiker (29. Juni 2015)

Ich wollte mal fragen wer schon Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Trailpark gemacht hat und wie diese waren.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (29. Juni 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/13033352/

Siehe hier....


----------



## Danimal (30. Juni 2015)

Hallihallo,

kleiner Status zum Bikepark vom Freitag (26.6.). Die Freecross-Abfahrt wird immer noch saniert und ist bereits oben am Einstieg gesperrt. Auch an der Downhillstrecke wird gearbeitet. Am Freitag war z.B. die Brücke gesperrt und die unterste Sektion des Downhills (durch die Brückensperrung) schwer zu erreichen und mit leicht anderer Streckenführung - so richtig Flow kommt auf der DH-Abfahrt daher gerade nicht auf.
Die übrigen Abfahrten (Northshore/Singletrail/Freeride) sind in gutem Zustand, teilweise mit Löchern in den Anliegern aber ohne nennenswerte Bremswellen.
Die derzeit abwechslungsreichste Abfahrt meiner Meinung nach: Northshore-Einstieg, vor den beiden Drops rechts abbiegen auf den Singletrail und dann vor dem River Gap wieder auf den Northshore einbiegen.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Danimal (6. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

falls diese Woche jemand nach Winterberg fahren sollte, würde ich mich über ein kurzes Update zum Streckenzustand freuen - nach den Gewittergüssen kann sich da ja einiges getan haben. Ich überlege, ob ich Freitag hinfahre...


----------



## chris12 (6. Juli 2015)

helm gefunden....

ich weiss nicht ob es in diesem thread sinnvoll ist oder ob es einen besser geeigneten gibt.

aber ich habe gestern nach dem "gewitter" chaos als einer der letzten biker einen bikerlosen schwarz/gelb/roten helm mit blauer brille auf dem northtrail gefunden. der helm hatte ein paar sturzspuren. 

den helm hab ich eingesammelt und oben an der liftstation abgegeben.

vielleicht weiss ja einer wem der gehört oder wer dort gestürzt ist.


----------



## Stoertebiker (17. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen.
Is ja schon ne weile her, dass hier was geschrieben wurde.
Aber ich dachte ich frag mal nach ob hier evtl wer Informationen hat,  welche Strecken über den Winter verändert wurden oder was es sonst so für mögliche Neuerungen dort in dieser Saison gibt.
Hab nen neues Bike und kanns garnich abwarten da wieder hinzufahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (17. März 2016)

Wird noch nicht viel laufen
http://erlebnisbergkappe.de/de/webcams/index.php


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (2. April 2016)

Zur Info: 
Winterberg macht am 28.04 auf, bis morgen haben die Skipisten noch auf! Dann muss der Schnee schmelzen und der Park hergerichtet werden...


----------



## Danimal (6. Mai 2016)

War in dieser Saison schon jemand in Winterberg? Wie ist der Zustand der Abfahrten? Gibt's was neues?

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## 3rdNERD (6. Mai 2016)

Danimal schrieb:


> War in dieser Saison schon jemand in Winterberg? Wie ist der Zustand der Abfahrten? Gibt's was neues?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen


Frag mal im OWL Bikepark Ausflüge Fred nach. Hörte sich so an, als ob ein paar Leute die letzten Tage dort rumshredden wollten.


----------



## the_Shot (7. Mai 2016)

Waren am Donnerstag vor Ort. Die Strecken sind bereis wieder zerbombt und das Roadgap ist gesperrt bzw. teilweise abgerissen. Für mich persönlich übt WiBe derweil keinen Reiz aus. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Danimal (7. Mai 2016)

OK, also keine Veränderungen am North Shore Trail oder der DH-Strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (7. Mai 2016)

Nein, nur kleine Ausbesserungen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## micaboe (9. Mai 2016)

...wir waren Freitag da. Die 10er Karte kostet jetzt 24,- (plus 5,- Pfand). Die Strecken sind total zergurgt. Hab die noch nie so abgerockt gesehen. Eigentlich mag ich Wibe sehr gerne, aber im Moment ist das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis mehr als grenzwertig...


----------



## Danimal (15. Mai 2016)

Die 10er Karte hat sich für mich noch nie gerechnet. Ich bin meist direkt zur Öffnung da, kaufe ne Halbtageskarte und schaffe dann etwa 20 Abfahrten, wenn ich mal länger bleibe auch viel mehr. Habe mich immer gefragt, warum man die 10er kaufen sollte...


----------



## Lantern (4. Juli 2016)

Hallo, wir planen zu dritt einen kleinen Ausflug nach Winterberg für so 4 Tage Anfang Oktober. Kennt jemand dort eine nette Ferienwohnung, am besten mit guter Abstellmöglichkeit für die Bikes?


----------



## VoltageFR86 (18. Juli 2016)

Hallo, möchte diesen Kurs in Winterberg machen und suche noch aus dem Raum Koblenz eine Mitfahrgelegenheit.

http://www.bikeride.de/mountainbike...-reisen-deutschland/bike-camp-winterberg.html

Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Stubenkueken (12. August 2016)

Mahlzeit. Ich werde am Sonntag nach wibe fahren. Ist noch jemand am Start?


----------



## 3rdNERD (12. August 2016)

Wibe ist für mich vorerst gestorben. War kürzlich da. Habe Morgens angerufen und gefragt, ob es Streckensperrungen gibt. Antwort: nein. Bin hingefahren und habe vor dem Ticketkauf gefragt, ob es Streckensperrungen gibt. Antwort: nein. Kaum, dass ich das Ticket hatte, durfte ich feststellen, dass die Hälfte der Strecken gesperrt war - für den Rest des Tages oder auch länger - wer weiß das schon ...

Was soll das?! Offensichtlich ist Wibe zu oft in der Freeride gehypt worden, so dass Kundennähe scheinbar keine Rolle mehr spielt. Wurde am Ende des Tages beim Abholen des Kartenpfands auch noch von einem Aushilfs-Honk des Shops angemacht, weil ich mein mittlerweile wieder penibel geputztes Rad mit in den Shop genommen habe, wo die verdreckten Leihräder abgegeben werden - ich könnte schließlich Schmutz reintragen. Soviel zu den intellektuellen Fähigkeiten der Bediensteten.

Also, wenn ich noch mal dieses Jahr in Wibe aufschlagen sollte, begebe ich mich ins Trailcenter, aber sicher nicht mehr in den Bikepark. Und sollte Willingen Ernst machen, mit den zusätzlichen Strecken, könnte dies eine ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz für Wibe werden - derer es ganz offensichtlich bedarf.

Aber wünsche Dir dennoch viel Spaß und etwas mehr Glück am Sonntag.


----------



## Stoertebiker (13. August 2016)

Ich war auch vor 2 Wochen da. Zur Zeit sind die Flowshore und der continental Track bis auf weiteres gesperrt weil die nen neuen Lift bekommen.
Dies war aber auch lange zuvor angekündigt worden und ist auch das erste was man liest wenn man auf die Homepage geht. Auch FB steht das glaube ich auch.
Wenn es regnet wird eigentlich auch immer die Northshore gesperrt.
Als ich da war fand ich es eigentlich  ganz gut. Klar ... in WiBe gibt es immer verhältnislos viele Bremswellen. Aber das is nun mal auch den häufig eher technisch schlechten und viel bremsenden Fahrern geschuldet, welche für sich in WiBe natürlich ein schon gutes Angebot an Strecken haben.
Den Lift finde ich super. Kurze Wartezeiten und man is schnell wieder oben.
Bin sehr gespannt auf die neuen strecken die zur Zeit entstehen.
Mit dem Personal muss ich dir teilweise recht geben. Hier habe ich auch schon schlechte aber auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Was Willigen angeht bin ich auch sehr gespannt und hoffe das sich da ordentlich was tut. Zur Zeit fehlen da einfach strecken von mittlerer Schwierigkeit. Die DH is echt noch ohne und die Freeride käme man wahrscheinlich sogar mit ne Hollandrad runter.


----------



## 3rdNERD (14. August 2016)

Das mit der Flowshore und dem Continental Track war mir vorher bekannt, wäre aber auch im Telefonat oder an der Kasse durchaus erwähnenswert gewesen. Aber es ist auch sicherlich so, dass jeder irgendwann überall mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Mein Frust über Wibe hat sich eher über einen längeren Zeitraum aufgebaut.

Noch ein Wort zur Freeride in Willingen: Na klar kommt da jeder runter, und vermutlich sogar auch mit nem Hollandrad. Aber der Spaßfaktor dieser Strecke rührt nicht von ihrem Schwierigkeitsgrad her, sondern steigt mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit. Versuch mal diese Airtime in Wibe hinzubekommen - und das auf ähnlich sichere Art und Weise.

Wie dem auch sei. Irgendwann werde auch ich sicherlich wieder mal nach Wibe fahren, aber im Moment ist mir einfach der Spaß vergangen.


----------



## Danimal (15. August 2016)

Deinen Ärger kann ich verstehen!
Andererseits finde ich WiBe auch mit gesperrten Conti- und Flowshore-Tracks noch interessanter als Willingen. Bezüglich Airtime hast Du natürlich recht, aber auf der Northshore gibt's das in Winterberg doch auch reichlich. Mir reichen in Winterberg Northshore, DH und Singletrail zum glücklich sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3rdNERD (15. August 2016)

Ja, die Northshore ist schon geil. Für mich persönlich fast schon Grund genug, die 40 Minuten mehr Anreise hin und wieder auf mich zu nehmen.


----------



## Mountain77 (15. August 2016)

Der Northshore in Winterberg ist toll, aber ein wenig Feuchtigkeit und man kann die Strecke vergessen. Ich verstehe einfach nicht, dass das Holz nicht wie in anderen Parks mit Draht abgenagelt ist.

Ich liebe z.B. auch den Four Cross, nur schade, dass das Stück unter der Bobbahn her so uninteressant ist.

Am liebsten fahre ich innerhalb der Woche nach WB, dann sind nicht so viele Unsterbliche unterwegs und die Grundstimmung ist ruhiger.

In Willingen sind die ungenutzten hm hinter dem Freeride  einfach nur schade, das macht das Stück Pumptrack neben der Straße auch nicht wett.

Meine Referenzen für auch Anfänger freundliche Parks sind St.Andreasberg, Spicak und Livigno. Gut gepflegt, alles geht, nichts muß.
Wobei bei Spicak noch spricht, dass Bischofsmais nur 50km entfernt ist.
Spicak und Livigno sind leider so weit weg...


----------



## 3rdNERD (15. August 2016)

Stimmt, das mit dem Draht verstehe ich auch nicht. Aber vermutlich wird es nicht gemacht, weil man den regelmäßig erneuern müsste


----------

